# Help with perfect Chest Protector



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

hello everyone, new to this site but looking for your help. I love to take my V out in deep woods and she goes balls to the wall. She generally would get a few scrapes here and there but recently had to have 8 stitches due to hitting some huge thorns. I have found many sites that say there are fantastic vests and just what i am looking for but here is my thought. The Vizsla has a deep chest for her body size and also i want something that doesnt rub in her underarms like some harnesses do. If anyone has bought a chest protector and think i should get what they have, please let me know. Here are a few sites i am torn between... thanks guys
Chris & Foxie

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...en/common/search/search-box.jsp.form23&Go.x=0

http://shop.dogsunlimited.com/item.asp?n=tsh&d=32&b=1

http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Dog-Boots-Vests/Deluxe-Tummy-Saver-Vest.html

http://www.things4yourdog.com/product/225010

http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/48166?pi=831375&qs=3012739-Google_Base&subrnd=0


----------

